# Pls critique confo - 2yr old SE Arab gelding



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

No critique, but I think he's gorgeous. I love the way he is graying.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

No critique, but he is very handsome! do you own him? or are you looking at buying or breeding to him? just curious


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. I bought him Nov 09.

This is what he looked like back then


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

aww he was a cute little guy! but nows hes handsome, lol.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to geld him. But I have lots of plans for him. We will be trail ridng and hopefully doing LD's, CTR's and Endurance. I wont be backing him until either fall of 2011 or Spring 2012.


----------



## On The Bright Side (Jul 18, 2010)

He's soso pretty! I don't see any confirmation faults that stand out or anything, so if there are any, then they are probably very minor.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks guys.

Anyone want to take a stab at his conformation? I know he is long through the loin and gaskin.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I am an Arab fanatic and I am unable to find anything seriously wrong with him. He's absolutely breathtaking, and he has a fantastic build for distance riding.

He reminds me much more of the older style Arabs moreso then the newer style ones, which I vastly prefer. A slender face with enough dish to let you know he's probably SE but not so much that he borders on deformed. Beautiful length of back, into a gorgeous round and well defined hindquarter, no table-top useless halter croup here! :lol:

His legs are lovely and straight, one might think camped out a bit but I'll bet dollars it's just the way he's standing and those hind legs are actually in closer to ideal degree. I love his pasterns, a proper length to make for a comfortable stride and holding up under pressure.

Beautiful neck, well defined and set at the expected angle for an Arabian - and into a lovely shoulder that's going to work well for him out on the trails.

I stand corrected - I CAN'T find fault with him! There are a few things that land under personal preference such as the length of back, length of gaskin, length of pastern, etc. that some people may be able to criticize, but I don't classify those as true faults. He has nothing indicative that he will do anything but flourish under hard riding.


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Wow thank you so much. The yearling picture was the one I saw and fell in love with. I just had to have him.

I think you are right his Dam is old style. I would love to own her too.

This is her with Bakkir










And this is his sire Sehnab










I think he looks like Sehnab with Carina's legs and colouring.


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

He is a beautiful horse. Looks a lot like a SE Arab that I once knew. He is well proportionate. Has the longer nosed SE Arab type head and he neck meets well with his shoulder. His shoulder is well sloped. The only thing that I find to be a VERY minor flaw is his back and pasterns are a little long (mine has this too and I don't see it as a serious flaw at all). But overall a gorgeous horse. What do you plan on doing with him?


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks. I plan on using him for trail riding. I want to do long distance and endurance. 

Bakkir loves to stand in the "greyhound" pose all streched out. But he is actually compact with an average length back. And he can stand square. He has long legs and he is not fully grown, so he may finish a bit more in proportion. All though I love his legs. They are strong with good bone and he has wonderful movement. 

I cant wait to ride him. He can trot faster than the TB's on the farm can gallop. And its effortless, he floats.

Best yet I have never seen him buck. I think he is going to love being ridden and is very brave so should make a great trail horse.

Its too bad I had to geld him. He has the breeding to be a potential stallion but I just dont have the money for breeding, showing and promoting him.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow his sire is one tank of an arabian! He doesn't look very SE to me, but I guess I'm used to the "newer" style. Cute guy, like the others said I can't find anything too horrid with him.

He looks to be one you could do anything (and everything!) with. Good luck with him and keep us updated!


----------



## Clementine (Sep 24, 2009)

I love the "old style" of Straight Egyptian Arabs - so much better built than the new ones...


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

well he is tied in for sure ( weak tendons, you can tell because his fore arm is more prominent than cannon bone and small and the tendons go in more that they should... hard to explain)

Even though in pics he is camped out he has the conformation of a camped under horse so i would look out for curbs, bog spavins, and spavins. Also check this video out, this way you can get him fit and build a topline ( he doesn't have on one but hey he is only 2) and get him balanced.
YouTube - FREE Yoga for horses video
It works wonders!


----------



## Bandera (Jul 31, 2010)

oh and i forgot to say he is gorgeous! I love arabs, they have wonderful personalities if you get the right ones.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

He is gorgeous!


----------



## bigzee (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow! What a beauty! And with parents like his, its no wonder! All 3 are drool worthy! Nice find there.


----------

